# Ethernet Use



## Motorin (Oct 4, 2007)

First let me apologize if this has been previously addressed but, if so, I haven't hit on it. I recently upgraded to the 722 and have been looking into the EHD capabilities. Apparently you use usb but it appears to be proprietary as well. Anyone have any knowledge of the capabilities or usefulness of the ethernet port?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The Ethernet port has nothing to do with the EHD so I am not sure of your question. If you have a home network you can connect your 722 to your network via the Ethernet port. You will need a router and DHCP server (can be the same device) on your network so the 722 can get an IP address. The 722 can use the Internet connection to verify its status to Dish instead of using a phone line. Not officially supported yet but it does work and will be supported soon. Also in the future is IPTV abilities and the ability to schedule timers on your reciever over the web.

So, does that answer the question or just make more?


----------



## Motorin (Oct 4, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> The Ethernet port has nothing to do with the EHD so I am not sure of your question. If you have a home network you can connect your 722 to your network via the Ethernet port. You will need a router and DHCP server (can be the same device) on your network so the 722 can get an IP address. The 722 can use the Internet connection to verify its status to Dish instead of using a phone line. Not officially supported yet but it does work and will be supported soon. Also in the future is IPTV abilities and the ability to schedule timers on your reciever over the web.
> 
> So, does that answer the question or just make more?


Yes, thanks. And I do have a home network with router with both wired and wireless connectivity. I was thinking in terms of the ability to transfer data via ethernet. Sounds like IPTV is something I need to read up on.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

Motorin said:


> First let me apologize if this has been previously addressed but, if so, I haven't hit on it. I recently upgraded to the 722 and have been looking into the EHD capabilities. Apparently you use usb but it appears to be proprietary as well. Anyone have any knowledge of the capabilities or usefulness of the ethernet port?


The EHD option will allow you to send your recorded programs from your 722 to the EHD to free up space on your 722. If you don't need to free up space I would save the money for the drive and the activation.


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

chucka,

You mentioned this Ethernet connection may be used in the future to communicate instead of a phone line. Great News !
I called CS recently (twice to verify) and both told me no don't disconnect. Obviously they want the phone line connected still.
Do you think this will happen in 08 ? Really want to end this phone line connection.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As I understand it, the Ethernet connection to the Internet will now stop the $5 monthly charge for not being connected to a phone line. I'm not sure it's official yet from E* but I think if you have the Internet connection active they will drop the monthly charge after a month or two. 

Not all features on the receiver will use the Ethernet connection yet instead of the phone line (such as Dish Home paying your bill online) so I would think the offical recommendataion by CSRs would be to keep the phone line connected for now.


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

Agreed,

I have a VOIP phone at the moment I would like to get rid of as Dish is the only reason for having it now, since I use cell service at home.

Would be a nice feature to look forward to.

Thanks


----------



## drzoo2 (May 5, 2007)

portagent said:


> Agreed,
> 
> I have a VOIP phone at the moment I would like to get rid of as Dish is the only reason for having it now, since I use cell service at home.
> 
> ...


I'm using the Ethernet port as my only external communication and have had no issue with the extra fee. I looked into it on their site and I remember reading it was supported. I already had a network cable ran for XBMC so it made more sense than a phone line. As a matter of fact the receiver complained about being charge the "fee" last week because my cable modem too a sh$t for 2 days.

z


----------

